# Where can I buy coloured Co2 tubing and what size is it?



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, was wondering if there any place in Toronto , specifically Scarborough, that has coloured Co2 tubbing?

Just looking for a black and maybe another colour, also what is the size of tube I'm looking for?

Do I ask for 1/8 OD 1/4 ID? I heard polyurethane is good but does it turn white? I got some Co2 tubing that is turning white while under water, kind of a nasty colour white which I hate.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Most airline tubing has ID of 4 mm and OD of 6 mm.

Rather than using CO2 resistant tubing, why not just use silicone tubing? It comes in more easily hidden colours (green/blue). Some stores may sell black silicone tubing as well.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

+1 to Darkblade suggestion, i Know Hagen has a black air tubing but it`s a thin wall & Vinyl, i think Petsmart also carries black silicone .
The good folks @ Wainbee in Mississauga should have Clippard Poly tubing in quite a few colors, you can also check with your local pneumatic /Hydraulic shops.
Regards


----------

